# Replazement bezel for Certina DS First



## Sirlee (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello! I've been wanting to replace the bezel on my 10 year old Certina DS First for some time due to it being quite worn down over the years. Reference number: c541 7184.42. The reason I am posting here is that I can't find no user manual for my watch, and therefore I am not sure if it is a replacement I can do on my own. If so, how would I go about and procure a replacement bezel? Hope someone can help a relatively new but clueless fan of watches.


----------

